

Humans Naturally Think in Logarithms, Not Linearly - eavc
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=a-natural-log

======
rlpb
This makes sense to me. Even our number system is logarithmic if you consider
the size of a number to be the number of digits in it.

